

Mobile HTML Frameworks that work with PhoneGap - y0ghur7_xxx
http://s2.diffuse.it/blog/show/14823-Mobile_HTML_Frameworks_that_work_with_PhoneGap

======
nobleach
Even though I'm a fan of what you get "for free" with Sencha Touch, it's
obvious they desire to charge up the wazoo. Their framework is a complete pain
when you want to step outside of their box. Support for non-paying customers
is abysmal... and they expect you to understand what they were thinking when
they designed the product. If they would bring Jack Slocum back, they might
have a fighting chance.

I DID like the demo videos showing what you could build in a quick 20 minutes.
Reality is, they're just not there for the rest of your project yet.

I'm currently thinking native widgets, native panels and all of that are the
way to go. jQuery Mobile is ok for phones, and hideous on tablets. But it's
boring. That's the issue. We need something that provides beautiful buttons
and widgets that isn't trying to emulate an iPhone. We need something that
understands JSON APIs and how mobile apps really work.

